# George's first soccer ball



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Ben went nuts over these as well as volley balls and basketballs so I'd always stock up for him at sales.

In keeping with family tradition.....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, how cute! Looks like George will keep up the family tradition. He looks great! He is simply perfect!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What a cute puppy,you have!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww he's having a ball ;_)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwww, that first pic is excellent! We'll caption it "George contemplates the soccer ball" 
Uh-oh, what're you feeding that boy...I can tell he's growing from the first pics....he's gorgeous:smooch:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know why, but I love the third! Love them all, but Love the third!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I don't know why, but I love the third! Love them all, but Love the third!!!


Me too! Exactly what is he DOING in the 3rd pic??

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Awwww, that first pic is excellent! We'll caption it "George contemplates the soccer ball"
> Uh-oh, what're you feeding that boy...I can tell he's growing from the first pics....he's gorgeous:smooch:


Heard that from a few people who saw George when he came home last sunday and didn't see him until yesterday!


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

He is sooo cute.. smoochies to your butterball


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

if he loves a soccer ball, you should try a jolly ball. Jazz loves to carry his around by the handle.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

George is a natural athlete. Probably will be the next Pele. Hope you are enjoying his puppyhood.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He's very cute


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

MOVE OVER BECKHAM.....THERE' SOMEONE BETTER!!!! and cuter.....and trust me, I don't say that much


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute pics! George is growing already! It seems like you have a butt fixation going on there!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

George is adorable. Looks like he is having a great time with those soccer balls. Congrats on the new pup, these are the first pics I have seen.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww what cute pictures. He sure is enjoying himself.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OKay, I gotta say it-You have to be the perfect doggy daddy, Ant!
And with a perfectly gorgeous puppy too!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh the puppy butt! i can't stand the cuteness!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! You are really getting some great keeper shots. I'm loving seeing his day-by-day adventures. Thanks for giving me my dose of "awwwwwwwwwwwwww" for the day. How do you stand that overload of cute? Must be rough.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Looks as though he is staying with family tradition Ant. He is one cute, adorable little guy. I love those photos with the soccer ball. Just too cute. Keep them coming. He is just so adorable. And you gotta love the butt photo always. LOL!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

